# First "Succesful" Corn Cob pen



## Crashmph (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is my first Corn Cob Pen that actually turned out, and this is also my first CA (2P10) finish. I MM'd it up to 12k as well. Pen kit is a Black Titanium Cigar kit from Woodcraft. I know the picture is not that great. I really need to build myself a photo tent.

Constructive criticism is appreciated.


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 17, 2009)

Turned out beautiful, Michael.  You did good.

Nancy


----------



## JohnU (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice job on the cob!  I get a lot of requests for these because there so unique.  I made one for a yound boy once and the next week he brought a bag of cobs over that he got from his neighbors farm.  I just wish I didnt have to use so much CA on them.    : )


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 17, 2009)

Is that natural or dyed? I love the color I dont care for the purple or odd color corn cobs. 
You did a great job it looks good.


----------



## amosfella (Mar 17, 2009)

Did you use black fill on the cob there??


----------



## fiferb (Mar 17, 2009)

Great job on the corn cob. As far as constructive criticism, it looks like you may have trimmed the upper blank a bit as their is a gap between the upper and lower barrel. If this is truly a problem you may be able to correct it by trimming a bit off the upper part of the transmission so that it becomes a bit shorter.


----------



## Mather323 (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice looking pen!


----------



## Crashmph (Mar 17, 2009)

fiferb said:


> Great job on the corn cob. As far as constructive criticism, it looks like you may have trimmed the upper blank a bit as their is a gap between the upper and lower barrel. If this is truly a problem you may be able to correct it by trimming a bit off the upper part of the transmission so that it becomes a bit shorter.



I thought it was a bit of a gap in there. I will try to sand down the tip of the transmission to close the gap. Thanks for input.

As for the rest of you. Thanks for the support. This was my fourth attempt at a corncob pen, and I was rather nervous making it. I was glad to see that it turned out pretty good.

I am also hooked on the CA finish. I was a bit standoffish to it because of the fumes from the glue. With the garage door open and dust collection running, I think I will be doing a lot more CA finished pens.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 17, 2009)

*Rumor has it*

BEFORE you cut the tranny, try sanding the inside of the upper barrel.  Sometimes it's crap in that barrel that keeps fhe top from seating completely.


AAAAAHHHHHhhhhh,,   That's what I have been TOLD, I, of course, would have NO WAY of KNOWING!!!!!:embarrassed::embarrassed:


----------



## Crashmph (Mar 17, 2009)

Are we talking about pens or cars... I think I am getting lost. :biggrin:


----------



## papaturner (Mar 17, 2009)

Great job.


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks real good Michael . Your fit and finish on the blank is great . As for the gap , I have had several of the black chrome cigars with a similar problem and found it to be in the center band . The coating that is used is very thick and won't allow the upper barrel to go over the last bit of the transmission . I just use a dremel and ream out the inside of the centerband a little and they slip together perfectly


----------



## Crashmph (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for the heads up on the dremel idea... I will have to give it a shot.


----------



## David M (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice pen , i also like the natural color .Picked up a cob from garden yesterday . Been out all winter but felt real dry . Need to try one .


----------

